# Where to mount a transducer on a pontoon boat



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2011)

We have a pontoon boat on Seneca Lake and I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on where to mount the transducer on a pontoon boat? 

Thank you for any help you can provide.


----------



## Husky Musky (May 21, 2004)

I would talk to the marina. They would likely weld a bracket on the back of one of the pontoons, so you can mount it there. That's where mine is mounted. It probably would be less than $50 for this.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the info. I appreciate it. Good luck this season


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

There's this too:
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Port...t=transducer&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

most have brackets for them but you can alwise mount a stright lenth of alu, down from the back of the boat and mount it that way and keep it out of the prop wash


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks very much triton175! That is exactly what I needed.


----------

